# Hip and Thigh Pain



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Does anyone get pain and sore skin down the hip and outer thigh? What's the best remedy for this? Ice or Heat? Been taking tylenol and Advil--still have this a week now. I know this is definately a trigger point of FM and MPS. What do you all do?Thanks,Tania


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Tania:I hope you are feeling better. I have had the pain in my leg/hip occasionally, but have never used ice or heat on it. I usually get my hubby to rub that area with tiger balm. I find taking a warm bath to help overall. Good luck.


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

I get this when I do too much, "too much" being not very much at all. These pains totally go away two or so days after I get crook and bed-ridden so these sore points must be a result of any physical activity with me. The pains gradually get worse again about two days after I get up and mobile.


----------

